# Candy



## debodun (Apr 5, 2015)

On holidays like Easter and Halloween, do you still buy candy to consume yourself?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2015)

Nope...I eat it whatever day it is..but I don't specifically buy  holiday sweets like Easter eggs etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2015)

I bought a couple of packs of Cadbury Creme Eggs, but other than that no.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2015)

There's a jar of jelly beans on the table. We eat them sparingly as we are both trying to loose a few pounds.


----------



## Lon (Apr 5, 2015)

No   I try an avoid sugars


----------



## Kitties (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't eat dairy so a lot of candy is out for me. I do like sweets though.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 5, 2015)

Yesterday while at Walgreens I grabbed a couple Russell Stover maple cream flavored eggs.  I wish I’d grabbed some Cadbury caramel eggs – those are yummy!


----------

